# Hobbles for Mr. Big



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My friends ride in the mountains _very _regulary & use hobbles all the time. We also use them on horses that like to paw alot while tied.
Your horse might stumbled a bit but he will get used to them & will eventually learn to get around.
Some horses are better at it than others. I've seen horses running at a gallop in hobbles & they can still get away on a trip.
One gelding took off in hobbles on one of their trips & they followed him for 9 hours down the same path before they caught up with him.
My friends put cow bells on their horses when they're hobbled just so that they can find them if they do happen to wander off


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

That's the plan, Ruffian. Ride in the mountains and use hobbles as needed. We'll highline at night, tho. 

I just took the hobbles back off. He still didn't seem to care. Pretty mellow horse!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I've used hobbles. For grazing purposes, I prefer the one-leg neoprene hobble with a 12" tie (with snaps at both ends) attached to hobble and halter. The horse can walk pretty normally but can't get its head up to really get running. Two caveats--the possibility of them stepping into deep water or getting the other leg over the rope. My Sailor horse has gotten his leg over and was able to get it back over without freaking out.

Having seen some hobbled horses go berzerk, my suggestion is to try it at home in a large open area where the horse is unlikely to hurt himself. Keep a hold of the leadrope.

I have read of people leaving their horses hobbled and loose all night. Personally, I would not do this. I prefer to have my horse contained (high-lined) when I'm sleeping.


----------

